# Vacuum for pet hair?



## MarkF (9 Mar 2020)

Our 3 cats were "housed" in the cellar at night, but now they are all old we've given them the run of the house. This has resulted in a never ending cat hair clean up operation and it's driving me nuts. Our normal Hoover and battery G-Tech thing are useless for getting the hairs off, throws, bedding, clothes, cushions etc Can anybody recommend one from personal use before I shave them?


----------



## DCLane (9 Mar 2020)

A Numatic Henry PET200 is excellent.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2020)

Vax Steerable Pet - got one at home and one at the caravan. The accessory pack comes with a nozzle that's great for picking hair of stair carpets. We have to hoover twice a day - 3 very long haired cats, one with long hair, and one with short hair.


----------



## MarkF (9 Mar 2020)

DCLane said:


> A Numatic Henry PET200 is excellent.


Hmmm, good job I have a cellar to keep it in.


----------



## MarkF (9 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Vax Steerable Pet - got one at home and one at the caravan. The accessory pack comes with a nozzle that's great for picking hair of stair carpets. We have to hoover twice a day - 3 very long haired cats, one with long hair, and one with short hair.


 It's a nightmare, the cellar has concrete floor & stone walls so the hair tended to gather and was easy to deal with, now it's everywhere!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2020)




----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2020)

Shark is quite good - I believe they deal with long human hair as well - i.e. stop it getting tangled on the brush bar.


----------



## MarkF (9 Mar 2020)

Thanks, I've settled down for an hours worth of Amazon owners reviews before work.


----------



## gbb (9 Mar 2020)

Having a sheddy dog...and sometimes a smelly one when he's got wet i have always noticed two things...
Henry with a turbo brush particually picks up the hair no problem...but...I don't know why but it becomes impregnated with the smell of the dog and TBH, quite smelly sometimes. I clean the filers, even the motor filter which is a faff to get to, put in hoover smelly discs, wash it regularly...it never really cures it.
We then got a Shark. Brilliant piece of kit, even better at picking up hairs ...but...same as above, it smells. The hoover smelly discs help more in the Shark than the Henry, but it doesnt cure it altogether. Also, the cord on the Shark is remarkably poor quality cable. Its not flexible in the winter, retains a memory and is a right nuisance to coil up( mind my house is kept quite cold, that doesnt help)
Years ago we had a compact Vax...but never suffered with the smell problem. I always wondered if its the way these machines generate their suction, suction being driven directly through the motor/fan or not perhaps.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2020)

gbb said:


> Having a sheddy dog...and sometimes a smelly one when he's got wet i have always noticed two things...
> 
> Henry with a turbo brush particually picks up the hair no problem...but...I don't know why but it becomes impregnated with the smell of the dog and TBH, quite smelly sometimes. I clean the filers, even the motor filter which is a faff to get to, put in hoover smelly discs, wash it regularly...it never really cures it.


I don't have a dog but my sister has a border terrier and they spend a total of 8-10 days a year here, 2 days at a time. It always amazes me how much my vacuum cleaner smells of the dog! Even if he hasn't been here for months, the smell lingers. I think the only answer would be to replace the cleaner bag after every visit even if it isn't anywhere near full.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2020)

Cat's don't smell like dogs fortunately.


----------



## vickster (9 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 507724


+1


----------



## DCBassman (9 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 507724


This


----------



## Yellow Saddle (9 Mar 2020)

Those of you, @DCLane and @raleighnut , who recommend vacuum cleaners with rotating brushes where the brush is powered by the suction, not a belt, tell me, doesn't the roller stall when it hits carpet? Does it manage to actually brush the carpet? 
I'm thinking that if the roller really spins well against a carpet, why not just buy a roller head for your regular vacuum cleaner instead of a new machine?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2020)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Those of you, @DCLane and @raleighnut , who recommend vacuum cleaners with rotating brushes where the brush is powered by the suction, not a belt, tell me, doesn't the roller stall when it hits carpet? Does it manage to actually brush the carpet?
> I'm thinking that if the roller really spins well against a carpet, why not just buy a roller head for your regular vacuum cleaner instead of a new machine?


The roller has quite a bit of 'float' vertically so it's fine on most carpets, I suppose if you've got 'Shag Pile' carpets it could be a problem but I've not seen any of that for years. The Miele does come with a non brush head too though but I think that's for wooden/tiled floors.


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2020)

Another vote for Henry. Or in my case, Hettie - Hettie is identical, except shes pink and has long eyelashes, and because no one was buying the pink one the shop were selling them off at 30 quid each to get shot, which was fine by me. Best for labrador hair, perhaps the stickiest pet hair in christendom.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Mar 2020)

We've had a Dyson DC25 for years. It seems to work well enough for the furball husky/shepherd cross, but I'd have to ask the kids how easy it is, it's their job.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> but I think that's for wooden/tiled floors.


No, it's for both, and good at it.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Mar 2020)

DCBassman said:


> No, it's for both, and good at it.


TBH I've never used the alternate head thingy, it might need to come into play if Maz continues banging the brush head into skirting, doors, chair/table legs and the like. Put it this way if it was a Dyson it would have been broken years ago.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> TBH I've never used the alternate head thingy, it might need to come into play if Maz continues banging the brush head into skirting, doors, chair/table legs and the like. Put it this way if it was a Dyson it would have been broken years ago.


If I've a complaint about the turbo head, it's that they are not as durable in the long run. I've got two, one from a previous machine and the current one, and they're both noisy where the spindles have worn. Having said that, the newer one is seven years old, the other nearer fifteen...
Other than that, best vacuum available, in my view. I've no truck with any upright, and Dysons I've found to be cheap tat, basically.


----------



## MarkF (10 Mar 2020)

Well well, it's my day off and I am cleaning out the cellar, I've actually got one, a Vax Furr & Fluff cordless thing, with all the attachments including the all important rubber head hair agitiser. MrsF thinks her mother gave it to us years ago, I've charged it up and am going to go into action.


----------



## MarkF (10 Mar 2020)

What a load of cack! Hardly any suction and what there is deteriorates very quickly and I have to re-charge the thing again, the only good thing was the rubber head, that does dislodge the hairs. I now know I need an AC powered vacuum.


----------

